# Had an idea...urban



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

We get the occasional food safe drum at work. I was wishing I could do rainwater collection in an emergency. The condo has 150 feet of gutter on my side, right above my deck, and I am 10 feet from one of the downspouts. I thought I could make a "dam" that would block the rest of the gutter, leaving one downspout at the other end of a 40 foot stretch, and my dam. Then make a clip, to hold a hose with a large screen filter, it would fit right in the gutter, and I could gravity feed it right down to my drum. During any decent rain, the downspouts are overloaded, and the gutters run over.

I could just stand on my very wide deck railing, reach up and clip on the hose, and start filling containers. Drinking water I could filter with my sawyer squeeze filter, everything else just use as is.

We had road work done over the summer, and ended up without water for 6 days, we filled milk jugs at work, but this would be a lot easier. 

The condo floors are pad and carpet on concrete, so the floor load should be no problem whatsoever.

Only problem, the GF hates the idea of a drum in the living room, lol. Bet she changes her mind if the water is messed up again. I will have to stash a drum in the attic.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What type of roof....metal or shingles? It could limit your use.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Shingles, why would that limit the use? I would hope the shingle grit doesn't come off in the rain, and still, filtered should be ok.


----------



## jamisonbirdsong (Dec 29, 2015)

Could you make a wood facade cover for the drum, or stencil design on it....put plants on it to make it prettier for the GF? I think it's a great idea to do have H2O drum in condo... wish I could do the same.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Stash the barrel under the deck. Hook it up so it flows right under the deck,


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

XMULE said:


> Shingles, why would that limit the use? I would hope the shingle grit doesn't come off in the rain, and still, filtered should be ok.


Just FYI, I have a shingle roof and A LOT of grit comes off in the rain. When I clean out my gutters I have to scoop out handfuls of it.


----------

